# UK label needs print on demand in USA



## Graphicontent (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guy and gals,

We run a t-shirt fashion brand in the UK retailing our shirts at £22.99. We have a lot of customers from the US not ordering due to the exchange rate as the tees are working out at $38+.

We require a company that can print our neck labels and then DTG our designs and dropship them.

Our designs come on dark and light garments up to 35cm wide.

If you are stateside and able to do this for us so we can offer a more competitive price to our customers please get in touch.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## direct2garment (Feb 28, 2011)

We are a direct garment printer based out of New York. I can definitely help you out with this. 

How can I get a hold of you?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## kathyjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

Lots of *Label Printing services* available in USA. One of best services provided in *Tampa Bay, Florida* that i personally know because our custom printing job also doing there since many year.


----------

